# RLC - Reedy Lagoon Corporation



## Absolutely (21 June 2007)

This one lists tomorrow with an interesting portfolio ;

Reedy Lagoon has projects targeting iron in Western Australia and uranium in a region straddling the Northern Territory and Western Australia border. In summary:

    * The Bullamine Iron project is focussed on identifying sufficient iron resources to provide mining opportunities not far from Perth.
    * The Tanami Uranium project is an exploration development project in one of Australia's frontier uranium provinces.

RLC also has:

    * Copper-Uranium-Gold exploration on the Gawler Craton, South Australia.
    * 2.5 kilometre diameter magnetic feature located in the New South Wales part of the Lachlan Fold Belt with potential to be associated with copper-gold mineralization.
    * 2 Gold exploration projects located in significant gold provinces where historically high gold production occurred.

They have raised about $4,000,000 from the share offer. Offer closed early oversubscribed. They list at 20c.  http://www.reedylagoon.com.au/

I am not on it - any of you guys on it or want to make some comment on the above ?

Surely the Gawlor Craton project could spark some interest?


----------



## springhill (18 July 2012)

MC - $3.5m
SP - 7c
Shares - 49m
Options - 10m (20-30c)
Cash - $650k


A quick update on RLC and its projects. Pulling this from March quarterly, so will be brief and wait for further info from June quarterly.

*Bullamine (WA)*
The Bullamine Iron Ore Project is a joint venture between Reedy Lagoon Corporation and Cliffs Asia Pacific Iron Ore Pty Ltd (“Cliffs”), a wholly owned subsidiary of Cliffs Natural Resources Inc. (NYSE: CLF, Paris: CLF). Cliffs is earning a 75% interest and is manager of the joint venture.

*Chitterberin Prospect (Information current as of 18/7/12)*
Tetra Tech in conjunction with ProMet Engineers has been commissioned to calculate a resource estimate of the magnetite iron ore for the Chitterberin prospect.
Preliminary findings of the study suggest the Chitterberin prospect has potential to contain about 50 to 70 m tonnes of magnetite bearing rock grading at least 20% Fe. Early results indicate grinding to sizes finer than 75 micron is required and so further tests are underway on grind sizes down to 45 micron.

*Wongamine Prospect*
Eight diamond holes for 1,826.5 metres were completed at the Wongamine prospect during the March quarter.
The Wongamine prospect comprises North Wongamine and East Wongamine.
Six holes (1,489 metres) targeted the North Wongamine prospect where drilling during the September quarter intersected shallow dipping magnetite mineralisation in thicknesses up to 90 metres. Initial interpretation of core from the six recent holes at North Wongamine together with the previous four diamond holes and detailed magnetic data from airborne surveys indicate the mineralisation at North Wongamine occurs within a lens shaped body the long axis of which is about 500 metres long.


*KEL-1 & KEL-2*
A review of these tenements resulted in a recommendation that they be surrendered by the joint venture. Subsequent to the end of the period RLC elected to retain KEL 1 (E70/3766) in its own right. 
*KEL-3*
A review of these tenements resulted in a recommendation that they be surrendered by the joint venture. Subsequent to the end of the period RLC elected to retain the KEL 3 tenememts in its own right.
*KEL-4*
Assay results provided in table 3 were received for the five diamond holes drilled at the West Burracoppin Prospect reported in the December quarter.
The results of the drilling indicate limited tonnage potential and no further work at West Burracoppin is planned.
The larger Burracoppin magnetic anomaly located nearby remains a target of the joint venture within KEL 4.
*KEL-6 & KEL-7*
A review of these tenements resulted in a recommendation that they be surrendered by the joint venture. Subsequent to the end of the period RLC elected to retain E70/3772 (the northern part of KEL 7) in its own right.
*BEN-1 & BEN-2*
No work was carried out during the quarter.

*Edward Creek (SA) (information current as of 3/5/12)*
The planned drilling at RLC’s 100% owned Victory uranium prospect has been awarded government funding under the South Australian Government’s initiative to encourage exploration by contributing funding towards exploration drilling.

*Tanami (NT)*
The Tanami project is located in the Northern Territory and abuts the Western Australia border. The project area is within EL 24885 which was granted to the Company on 28 February 2012. Target mineralisation is uranium precipitated and concentrated along unconformities and paleodrainage channels within sedimentary sequences or within fault zones.
Gold is a secondary target. The project area is located 70 kilometres west from the Newmont owned Callie Gold Mine (a 10 million oz plus deposit) and about the same distance south east from Tanami Gold’s Coyote Gold Mine.

*Isabella (including Genoa) (WA)*The project area contains folded Edmund Group (“Bangemall Basin”) rocks, unconformably overlying Gascoyne Complex gneissic, granitic and metasedimentary basement. The basement is known to be uranium-bearing.

*Winning Hill (WA)*
The project area covers similar stratigraphy as is present at Isabella.


----------



## springhill (1 August 2012)

RCR have a research report out on RLC.
http://www.reedylagoon.com.au/downloads/RCR_120727_rep_RLC_3Q12-released.pdf


----------



## Terence McGee (5 January 2021)

good entry point at current .13c

any announcement this quarter should see SP back near .2


----------



## galumay (5 January 2021)

LOL!! I didnt know Seedy Lagoon was still around, it was started by my cousin and like many small Aussie explorers, its sole purpose was to fund his lifestyle and eventual retirement. Ironically many of his immediate family, including myself, have helped fund his lifestyle for decades.

Its the other great Australian dream!


----------



## BlindSquirrel (10 February 2021)

I unloaded my bags yesterday. Now I ride for free!
(Those bags were my heaviest - avg 2.5c cost - was 4.5c before I added more at 1c)


----------



## frugal.rock (13 September 2021)

Chart looks like it might follow through. Worth a delve into FA I reckon.


----------



## galumay (14 September 2021)

Trust me, there is no FA!


----------



## frugal.rock (4 August 2022)

galumay said:


> LOL!! I didnt know Seedy Lagoon was still around, it was started by my cousin and like many small Aussie explorers, its sole purpose was to fund his lifestyle and eventual retirement. Ironically many of his immediate family, including myself, have helped fund his lifestyle for decades.
> 
> Its the other great Australian dream!





galumay said:


> Trust me, there is no FA!



Gotta look after the cousins...

Last I heard, my cousin was CEO of some company and was in the papers for buying a $10 million shack up at Palm Beach, Sydney. 
If only I knew where...😹


----------



## frugal.rock (4 August 2022)

16/6/22 ASX
"Reedy Lagoon Corporation Limited has successfully staked a further 192 placer claims over an area of 1,557 hectares to increase its Alvord project in the Northern McDermitt Caldera located in Oregon, USA."

Yay, they successfully put pieces of timber in the ground.... where they weren't allowed to, it turns out

28/7/22 ASX
 Lagoon Corporation Limited is not continuing with filing the placer claims it staked last quarter in the Northern McDermitt Caldera located in Oregon, USA. The Company has received advice from the  Bureau of Land Management (“BLM”) that the areas are withdrawn from location of mining claims.
This means that no claims can be filed and thereby validated in the areas that were staked. Accordingly the Company is not continuing with its Alvord lithium brine project in the Northern McDermitt Caldera.

Bloody cousins eh?
@galumay


----------



## galumay (5 August 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Bloody cousins eh?
> @galumay




At least he has got another CR away to fund his wages for another year.😜

I suspect these penny dreadful explorers dread the day they really find anything and have to dig holes and put them on trucks. It would bring the perpetual money machine to a grinding halt!


----------



## frugal.rock (25 October 2022)

I'm getting a little worried for your cuz @galumay 
🤨


----------

